# Back from Zambia



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sound's like a great trip. Post some pictures when you get a chance,
Norm


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy that you had a good time boet!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is some photo's of ASG's hunt he asked me to post up for him. Enjoy. :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation Craig :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
Nice trophys and also a nice hunting story.

Please send me one of this trophy pictures for you tee potjie:wink:


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Great writeup & pics. Thanks Craig.

Congrats!


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations from me for the good hunting.:darkbeer:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats, looks like it was an awesome hunt.


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Congrats*

Nice one Craig. I love hunting rifle and bow on one hunt. Not too many opportunities to do that. Well done.

Juan


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats on awesome animals. It must have been a trip of a lifetime! Pity about losing that sable. What bow/arrows/arrow weight/speed/broadheads etc were you using?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on some fine trophies Craig, sorry to hear of the wounded Sable!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice work Craig 
Glad to see you are back


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, i had no idea that a Sable was that tough. beautiful critter for sure!!! Congrats on a very nice hunt!!!!!!


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Excellent!!! Well done. The pictures are also great. What did the sable stretch the tape to?

I concur with you on the walk and stalk learnings. The binos with a built in range finder may just be next on my list


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Fantastic hunt! Great to see you made it there and back safely.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats,

You have some great trophies!!!!!

Next time go to the gym earlier and workout to shoot a 80# Bowtech and you will have less problems with penetration. :jksign:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I was shooting a Switchback @ 68lbs. GT Pro Hunter 7595's tipped with 125grain G5 Montecs. Total arrow weight is 450 grains.
I should have stuck to using my Big5 two bladers. 

I'm not impressed by the Montecs at all. They are as blunt as the 14 packs of Slick Tricks I got a few years ago and do not sharpen well enough to my taste. 

The sable measured 41.5" both sides with 13" bases.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*thanks for the feed back...*

You were very blessed to go on such an awesome trip.

Getting back to work is gonna be difficult.....:wink:



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe you should pay Redge a visit and get a decent bow!:wink::wink::wink:

By the way there is a broadhead butt with some other punks name on it that we have been shooting to pieces.........:zip::zip::zip::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Baie geluk Craig! Ek het die storie baie geniet en om die fotos te sien het die hele prentjie voltooi.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Drenalin,

I'd love to buy an Elite but it's going to have to wait until sometime next year. I have huge shipping and taxidermy bills to pay first.

I'm glad it's not my broadhead butt that you guys are ripping apart. Luckily mine is safe and sound in my study.:wink:

Juan,

Using both the rifle and the bow was great. I haven't hunted with a firestick for many years and it was really cool to use one again. I fell in love with that little .270
Interestingly; both the outfitter and PH commented that after bowhunting with me on foot it is clear to them that a rifle hunter has almost no excuse to take a shot further than 100m. Even on those open dambo's.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

ASG said:


> Drenalin,
> 
> I'd love to buy an Elite but it's going to have to wait until sometime next year. I have huge shipping and taxidermy bills to pay first.
> 
> *I'm glad it's not my broadhead butt that you guys are ripping apart. Luckily mine is safe and sound in my study*.


I guess I should go and just double check this morning....:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> I guess I should go and just double check this morning....:wink:


Do that. I'm sure that poor oke would like his target butt back.:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I don't really agree with the use of a rifle on a bowhunt, you might disagree with me, but the way I see it is that if you is a true bowhunter then taking a rifle on a hunting trip/stalk is like using a baited hook together with your flyrod. Putting a wounded down with a rifle is the right thing to do and a whole different kettle of fish, but I'll never give up on stalking and taking an animal with my bow and then pick up a rifle to get my trophy. I'd rather go home empty handed.

I know that scenario's differ and I respect each guys opinion and choice of equipment, but I feel that if you bowhunt, you bowhunt. You shouldn't even think of taking a rifle along.

Just my 2c


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

Different strokes for different folks. I don’t really like to classify myself as a “bow –“ or “rifle hunter” or even as a fisherman, but rather as a “hunter” period. I hunt for my own recreation. If you’re going on a trip during your precious time off work, make the most of it. Do what you like to do……HUNT. Like Craig who traveled far, awhile back I traveled to Namibia for almost two weeks. I spent three days rifle hunting, two days bow hunting, a day in a hide and even spent (God forbid) two days fishing. That was recreational.
I have friends who like to drink during the evenings and hunt during the day on their time off. Whether I agree with it or not, if that is their recreation, so be it.
Personally I prefer my trophy hunting with a bow on a stalk, but while we have the privilege to hunt and appreciate the beauty of nature and all her creatures, let’s make the most of it.


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Off Topic*

Just wondering why we refer to "Mother Nature", in the feminine person. Is it that she is pretty unpredicatable? Shines on you in the morning and rains on you in the afternoon.
Sometimes offers you all you want, and other times gives you nothing.
That's "Mother Nature".


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Engee,

I understand where you're coming from. Only thing is... This wasn't a bowhunt. It was a hunt. 
If I only want to bowhunt I'd rather stay at home in RSA.

I'm off to Namibia in September for Gemsbuck and hopefully a black faced impala and I'm pretty sure that I will be using the old firestick again.:tongue: 

I would have loved to take a sable with my bow but that wasn't to be.
At $10 000.00 each the outfitter didn't want anymore running around with a little mercedes scar on their shoulder.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

To each his own, I just feel that either you bow hunt or you rifle hunt.


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Area?*

Can you tell us where the hunt took place , what part of Zambia and who the Outfitter or Safari group was, and last, what was the cost?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Engee,

This is a point where I have to disagree with you. 
By choosing only bowhunting or only rifle hunting you end up limiting yourself.
It's like only shagging in missionary position.:wink:
Bowhunting is definitly my favourite form of hunting but it also requires far more time than rifle hunting. Time is unfortunately something I don't have much of anymore. This hunt went from 14 days to 10 days to 6 hunting days.

Let's take fishing as an example. I love fishing but I don't only stick to one discipline. I have flyfishing gear, rock and surf gear, carp fishing gear, bass fishing gear etc. All of them are fun to do and depending on the situation I then choose my rig. Flyfishing for yellows or trout is the way to go but when it comes to hooking up big GT's or sharks I much rather prefer my rock and surf tackle.

Lammie,

I hunted at Nchila Wildlife Reserve in the far NW corner of Zambia at the junction of Zambia, Angola and the DRC. The outfitter is Pete Fisher and my costs were flights, dip and ship and taxidedermy.
I was invited to hunt a sable and then to write an article about my experience.


----------

